# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Τοπικά meetings

## dti

Εχοντας καταχωρημένα περίπου 130 nodes και εγγεγραμμένα πάνω από 200 μέλη στο forum, για να μπορέσουμε να επιταχύνουμε τις διαδικασίες, απαιτείται κατ΄αρχή να γνωρίζουμε τους γείτονές μας με τους οποίους είμαστε σε αποστάσεις 1 έως 2 το πολύ χιλιόμετρα. Αυτά τα links είναι πολύ πιο εύκολα να πραγματοποιηθούν εφόσον υπάρχει και οπτική επαφή. 
Εχω γράψει και παλιότερα οτι η κατόπτευση από ταράτσα σε ταράτσα πρέπει να γίνει από τώρα για όλα τα πιθανά σημεία με τα οποία μπορούμε να συνδεθούμε κάποια στιγμή.
Ετσι, προτείνω σε περιοχές που υπάρχει αρκετά μεγάλη συγκέντρωση καταχωρημένων κόμβων με πρωτοβουλία 1-2 ατόμων ανά περιοχή, να υπάρξει επικοινωνία μέσω e-mail ή του forum για να κανονιστούν τοπικά meetings σε κάθε γειτονιά. Σ΄αυτά τα meetings μπορεί να συμμετέχουν και κάποια από τα ιδρυτικά μέλη του awmn, εφόσον αυτό είναι εφικτό.
Περιοχές με αρκετά μεγάλη συγκέντρωση είναι:
1. Π. Φάληρο
2. Ν. Σμύρνη-Αγ. Δημήτριος
3. Παγκράτι
4. Ζωγράφου
5. Κηφισιά
6. Μαρούσι
7. Χαλάνδρι-Βρηλίσσια-Πεντέλη (Εδώ ήδη κάτι έγινε. Δεν μας είπατε τί όμως.)
8. Ν. Ιωνία - Ν. Ηράκλειο
9. Κορυδαλλός - Νίκαια - Αιγάλεω
10. Πειραιάς (κέντρο)
11. Φιλαδέλφεια-Ν. Λιόσια-Καματερό
12. Κυψέλη
13. Ηλιούπολη-Αργυρούπολη-Γλυφάδα
14. Αγία Παρασκευή
15. .?.? Ξέχασα κάποια περιοχή;

Τα meetings αυτά θα είναι ανεξάρτητα από το μηνιαίο meeting όλων των μελών και φυσικά από το meeting μεταξύ μόνο τεχνικών, ή τα workshops που σύντομα ελπίζω να οργανώσουμε.

Περιμένω λοιπόν όσους θα ήθελαν να αναλάβουν να συντονίσουν την κατάσταση στη γειτονιά τους να κάνουν reply εδώ.

----------


## CyberFreak

Gia to Aigalew mporoume na synanti8oume ta melh se kana Village Park. Pisteyw einai pio konta se olous mas.

----------


## dti

Ωραία, ανέλαβε την πρωτοβουλία να επικοινωνήσεις μέσω της node db σε όσους βλέπεις οτι είναι σε ακτίνα μέχρι 2 χιλιόμετρα στις εν λόγω περιοχές.

----------


## Megistos

Για Ηλιούπολη/Αργυρούπολη/Αγ.Δημήτριο κ.λπ. περιοχές
Εγώ είμαι πρόθυμος να βρεθώ με άλλους για να συζητήσουμε, όχι όμως και να αναλάβω κάποια πρωτοβουλία καθώς είμαι νέος στο AWMN. Εάν υπάρχει κάποιος ο οποίος έχει βρεθεί και με άλλους και μπορεί να βρεθούμε στην περιοχή της Λ.Βουλιαγμένης π.χ. ας μου στείλει PM.

----------


## drinsane

...mesa ego meno sxedon epi tis vouliagmenis upsos panagoulia ekei pou kanoune to neo stathmo metro  :: !...proteino gia meeting point dafnh (ston nono) i kai sun-city pano stin kedriki pou einai kyrile meros  :: !...perimeno apopseis  :: !...

----------


## dti

Το drinsane & Μegistos:

Eίστε σε πολύ μικρή απόσταση μεταξύ σας (600 μέτρα στο χάρτη)!

----------


## dti

Το drinsane & Μegistos:

Eίστε σε πολύ μικρή απόσταση μεταξύ σας (600 μέτρα στο χάρτη)!

----------


## aeonios1

Ante paidia tha kanoume kamia dokimi??  ::

----------


## axidous

Παιδια ειμαι και εγω μεσα στο meeting 
μενω κοκκινια κοντα στο village οποτε θα με διευκολυνε rv στο village πειτε ποτε και ωρα και ειμαι μεσα

φιλικα  ::

----------


## Megistos

drinsane:
Ego apo ta panagoulia (panagiotarako) eimai peripou 4 oikodomika tetragona pros tin meria tis glifadas. Prepei na einai poli ligotero apo 600 metra! Sou stelno pm me perissotera stoixeia gia na organothoume.

Opoios allos einai konta sta panagoulia as apantisei i as steilei pm gia na brethoume emeis stin perioxi mas.

----------


## dti

> Kaneis apo kipseli-galatsi-ano patisia????Ante paidia tha kanoume kamia dokimi??


Ελα σ΄επαφή με τον dromeas και τον jabarlee. Επίσης στην node db καταχωρήθηκε κι ο nmpeglit που είναι στην περιοχή Κυπριάδου.
Με όλους αυτούς πιθανότατα να έχεις οπτική επαφή.
Πάρε την πρωτοβουλία και στείλε τους e-mail ή pm.

----------


## freskos

san kotrydalioths protinw kai egw village.alla na ginei savatokyriako

----------


## CyberFreak

opios 8elei apo dytika proastia na synanti8oume village Park as steilei PM. Kalitera pisteyw na ginei h synantisei mesa sto Savatokyriako an einai dynaton.

----------


## Dromeas

Opoios einai apo:

1) Patissia, Ano Patissia, Probona, Nea Halkidona, Labrini kai Galatsi as mou stilei PM.

2) Ilissia, Ano Ilissia, Hilton, Kolonaki, Abelokipi, Goudi kai Zografou as mou stilei PM.

Thanks  ::

----------


## sialko

Zografou kana meeting re paidia?

----------


## fchris

Kalimera se olous

Ontos konta stin perioxi mou exei megali apixisi.. meno sto Maroussi, pros Vrilissia meria.

Osoi eimaste konta kai endiaferontai, as stiloun ena reply edo i as stiloun mail sto [email protected].

Endiktika konta stin perioxi pou vriskomai einai oi parakato:
Racer
scratched
asel
Snowball2
Sggvril
ctassos
Tsiou
Isos exo optiki epafi kai me ton Achille

Peite mou an mporeite auto to S/K i to epomeno epidi auto polloi mporei na exoun figei ektos Athinon.

----------


## Achille

Αυτό το Σαβ/κο θα λείπω. Το επόμενο (μάλλον) δεν έχω πρόβλημα!

----------


## tassos

Μάλλον μέσα για οποιοδήποτε ΣΚ. Θα το προσπαθήσω όσο μπορώ. Όσο πιο νωρίς κανονιστεί τόσο καλύτερα. Να είναι και κανένας guru, για να μην αερολογούμε ε... Κυρίως δεν έχω αποσαφηνίσει τι γίνεται αφού συνδεθούμε μεταξύ μας. Δηλαδή πώς θα συνδεθούμε με το υπόλοιπο awmn.

----------


## Achille

Όπως θα συνδεθούμε και μεταξύ μας περίπου... Τί ακριβώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις να σου εξηγήσουμε  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ki egw eimai eleytheros ta savvatokyriaka opote np peite meros na synanththoume...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tassos

OK. BTW ένας νέος κόμβος (#170, pstratos) απέχει μόλις 600m από εμένα. Λέει όμως ότι είναι χαμηλά. Επειδή έχω κόμβους γύρω γύρω μου και σε μικρή σχετικά απόσταση λέω να πάρω μια Omni, τι λέτε;

----------


## Wolf

Me ta perissotera pedia apo Egaleo kanonisame sto meeting pou vrethikame (Kiriaki 27/10) na sinantithoume Egaleo stin Alea (CyberAngel, CyberFreak, Mpak, Wolf o Nikos ke kana dio alloi). Mallon gia to epomeno Savvato. Osoi endiaferontai parakalo na mas enimerosoun.

----------


## freskos

protinw mazi me to Egaleo na synanti8oume kai osi menoume korydallo alla kai nikaia.egw pantos 8a kinitopoihsw osous xerw apo korydallo

----------


## sharky

Γειά σε όλους! 

Όσοι είναι απο το παγκράτι και νδιαφέρονται για κάποια συνάντηση παρακαλώ να στέιλουν μύνημα.

----------


## harisk

οργανωθήτε οι του Αγ. Δημητρίου / Ηλιούπολη κλπ. και στείλτε μου μύνημα(pm). Μπορεί να κατα φέρω να έρθω. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση έχετε υπόψην σας ότι είναι δυνατό να δανείσω, σε κάποιον που θα αναλάβει υπεύθυνα, εξοπλισμό για δοκιμές.

----------


## Ripper_gr

pedia dite kai to topic Connecting Argiroupoli, pianoume pole perioxes giro mas kai theloume na kanonisoume ena meeting.9episis kai testing gia exontes eksoplismo)

thnx

----------


## Ripper_gr

pedia dite kai to topic Connecting Argiroupoli, pianoume pole perioxes giro mas kai theloume na kanonisoume ena meeting.9episis kai testing gia exontes eksoplismo)

thnx

----------


## Ripper_gr

pedia dite kai to topic Connecting Argiroupoli, pianoume pole perioxes giro mas kai theloume na kanonisoume ena meeting.9episis kai testing gia exontes eksoplismo)

thnx

----------


## MaximillianGraves

molis to eida to thread den to eixa proseksei...

loipon afto sizitagame xtes me ton Painter thlefonikos..

oti prepei na ginei topiko meeting giati exo lavei kai ego kai aftos apo diafora paidia pou theloun na xothoun, kai den kseroun ti na paroun, den kseroun akrivos ti ginete me to olo project ktl...

protovoulia analamvanoume ego kai o Painter kathos eimaste kapos pio drastirioi sto komati afto kai exoume kapio A backround
(afto den seimenei oti snomparoume tis ypoloipous, OLOI kalodexoumenoi osoi pio polloi toso to kalytero)

o Painter afti tin vdomada den tha mporei giati tha leipei ektos athinas gia douleia
ara paei stin epomeni...

tha anoikso mesa stin vdomada thread ksexoristo gia to meeting afto na kanonisoume kai mera kai ora...

Milame gia perioxes Argyroupoli, Elliniko, Hlioupoli (ano hlioupoli kai notia pou vlepei pros ta kato), ano kalamaki .....
kai vevaia kai pio kato an thelete opos glyfada pou mporoume na kanoume gefyres meso ellinikou ktl...

se anamoni tou neou thread kai fysika tou meeting!!

na erthoun OLOI, ME h' xoris eksoplismo...

osoi exoun apories kai otidipote tha leithoun ola ekei....

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Από το nodedB βλέπω πολλά παιδιά στην *Καλλιθέα* που ενδιαφέρονται να μπουν στον φανταστικό κόσμο του awmn αλλά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα να τρέχει στην πράξη  ::  . Λοιπόν το *πρώτο βήμα* έγινε με ένα *AP* στην Καλλιθέα.  ::  

Επειδή κάθε αρχή και δύσκολή καθώς η αρχή είναι το ήμιση του παντός, προτίνω να βρεθούμε όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι Καλλιθεότες και Καλλιθεότησες (για το δεύτερο μάλλον είναι υπο αναζήτηση) να οργανόσουμε *ΜΑΖΙ* τα επόμενα βήματα. Ενδεχωμένος να χρειαστεί να κανονιστεί κάποια συνάντηση. 

Για όποιον ενδιαφερόμενο παρακαλώ στείλτε PM.

----------


## ysaridio

> Γειά σε όλους! 
> 
> Όσοι είναι απο το παγκράτι και νδιαφέρονται για κάποια συνάντηση παρακαλώ να στέιλουν μύνημα.


εγω ειμαι ο 3417 αν και δεν ειδα κανενα να εχει απαντισει εγω μεσα
διαθεσιμο και ενα ελευθερο bblink για οποιον εχει επαφη επι μεριας φορμιονος
αυτα

----------

